# Collection of bottles?



## MidnightAngel7788 (Oct 19, 2006)

These bottles we have found in a dump area by our house...does anyone have any information on any of these and what the value would be on these?

 the big one on the far left says SUN SET BRAND SUNSET BEVERAGE CO PORTLAND, MAINE  the back says SUNSET BRAND HIGH QUALITY BEVERAGES CONTENTS ONE FULL QUART the bottom says  SUNSET BEVERAGES COMPANY PORTLAND, MAINE, it also has two triangles overlapped, but i wonder if this is an error because there appears to be a second, fainter portland and sunset? double something?

 the next one in is VINCENT'S SPARKLING BEVERAGES SINCE 1888 CONTENTS 7 FL OZ and says G329  BOTTLED BY THE VINCENT CO. INC. AUBURN, MAINE the bottom says duraglas with a 3 on either side of the duraglas emblem

 the next one is DR. SWETT'S EARLY AMERICAN BEVERAGES CONTENTS 10 FL OZ the back says REGISTERED    BOTTLED BY BEACON BEVERAGE DISTRIBUTORS WESTBROOK, ME the bottom has an H in an anchor with a 5 on one side and 53 on the other as well as L-902 above and 2 below

 the next bottle says LIBERTY BEVERAGES LIBERTY BOTTLING COMPANY BATH, MAINE 12 fl ozs bottom has triangle with R in it with a 1 on right and a 40 on left and 444 above

 The green bottle says at the neck GLEN GARRY BOTTLED AT THE SPRING the front says PALE DRY GINGER ALE GLENGARRY SPRING BRUNSWICK, MAINE 7 fl oz bottom says duraglas and has the emblem and a 3 on right 2 on left

 the next bottle is GLENGARRY as well, however it just says BEVERAGES BRUNSWICK, MAINE it does not say anything about gingerale, but the back does say bottled with pure spring water... is this just water, gingerale or something else? the bottom is worn and doesnt have the duraglas anywhere on it...it has random numbers

 the last bottle is CLARK'S BEVERAGES CONTENTS 7 FL OZ on the front, on the back it says it is clean and sterilized and lists the ingredients and says BOTTLED BY CLARK'S BEVERAGES NEWCASTLE MAINE the bottom has  a G in a square followed by 60 with 69-2 below it



 Any information at all would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bottlebuddy (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Midnite Angel,& welcome to the forum; Your GLENGARY bottle that reads "bottled with pure spring water" is probably a mineral water or a soda water bottle.
 Your Dr. Sweets bottle with the "H" inside an anchor was manufactured by the Anchor Hocking glass company, They have ben in business since the 1890's and are still in buisness today. Sorry I can't be of more help to you on the rest of your bottles shown ,I live in the Midwest and don't know a lot about  the bottles from that area & I'm sure no expert. I hope this info was of some help to you. 
 Nice bottles!


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Krissy - 

 You've got a mixed batch of Maine sodas there, with the poor condition of the ACL labels most have little dollar value.  The green Glengarry could probably bring a few bucks, the best one of the lot is the Liberty from Bath.  The founder of the company was a Greek immigrant and he used the Statue of Liberty on all his bottles - even the older embossed and paper label ones from the teens and 1920s.  That bottle could probably fetch $10 or so in good dug condition, it would probably bring $30 in mint condition.  Keep on diggin!

 Later - Sam


----------

